# Unterschied zwischen 7200 und 5400U/min



## L.B. (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo  Zusammen,

ich frage mich ob ein großer Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit zwischen Festplatten mit 7200U/min und 5400U/min besteht. Speziell bezogen auf 
die Samsung F1 und F2 Festplatten. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Berky (15. Februar 2010)

hi

ich hatte vor kurzem mal das betriebssystem auf einem 7200er und 5400er drauf. beides samsung 500gb platten. beim start von windows hatte ich die zeit gestoppt und beide waren auf die sekunde gleich schnell, beim öffnen von programmen konnte ich auch kein unterschied feststellen, allerdings ist das drehende ladekreis beim 5400er (nur ganz kurz) öffters erschienen. das die beim starten von windows oder öffnen von programmen so gut wie gleich schnell sind, liegt daran, das kein zu grosser unterschied bei zugriffzeiten vorhanden ist. Nur beim kopieren von grossen dateien hat die 7200er ganz klar die nase vorn. Vor ein paar monaten gabs im pcgh ein vergleichs test beider platten, die f1 war nicht dabei, aber f2 und f3.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2010)

Strategiespiele, wie z.B. _Silent Hunter_, profitieren von schnellen Festplatten. In Shootern, Actionspielen oder Rennspielen und dergleichen nützen möglichst viele U/min nichts, auch wenn diese allgemein sehr hardwarefordernd sind. 
In bestimmten Strategiespielen hat man dagegen einen Vorteil dadurch.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Februar 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Hallo  Zusammen,
> 
> ich frage mich ob ein großer Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit zwischen Festplatten mit 7200U/min und 5400U/min besteht. Speziell bezogen auf
> die Samsung F1 und F2 Festplatten. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Hallo.

Die Unterschiede sind zwar nach wie vor vorhanden, aber in den letzten Jahren immer geringer geworden. Als die Festplatten noch 15/20GB groß waren, war der Unterschied mMn deutlicher (also bevor es Perpendicular-Recording/Senkrechtaufzeichnung gab). Wenn Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Hitzeentwicklung, bedingt durch den verwendeten Tower bzw den Stellplatz, kein Problem sind, würde ich nach wie vor eine HD mit 7,2krpm nehmen - zumindest fürs OS und die Programme. Ansonsten (als Storage) reicht auch eine 5,4krpm.

Verglichen mit einer SSD oder 10/15krpm HD sind beide spürbar/deutlich langsamer.


----------



## L.B. (16. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze eine 1TB Samsung  SpinPoint F2 als "Storage" und habe mein System auf einer WD mit 7200U/min. Zuvor hatte ich statt der Spinpoint F2 eine F1, die jedoch einen Schaden hatte, da der PC dauernd eingefroren ist.
Das Kopieren von 10GB Musik von der F1 auf die WD hat genauso lange gedauert wie das Kopieren der gleichen Daten von der WD auf die F2. Nur beim Spielen kommt es mir so vor, alsob die Szenerie sich etwas langsamer aufbaut als bei der F1. 
Was mich jedoch noch mehr interessiert als die Geschwindigkeit, ist die Lebensdauer der 5400er Festplatten, die aufgrund der geringeren Drehzahl und dem damit verbundenen Verschleiß der Mechanik eigentlich höher sein müsste. Ist das der Fall?


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn man den Herstellerangaben traut hat die Anzahl der U/Min nichts mit dem Verschleiß zu tun. Es gibt Platten, die 5400 U/Min haben und nach 600.000 Stunden ausfallen und es gibt Platten mit 7200 U/Min die nach 750.000 Stunden ausfallen (Gleiches gilt auch umgekehrt).


----------



## JoxX (16. Februar 2010)

Festplatten mit 7200 U/Min müssten meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall kürzer halten, da sie einen höheren Verschleiß haben als Festplatten mit 5400 U/Min.
Mann müsste nur 2 Modelle eines Herstellers mit unterschiedlichen U/Min testen.

Mfg Jojo512


----------



## L.B. (16. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht hängt die Lebenssdauer der Festplatte auch nur vom Hersteller und dem Modell ab. Die HE103UJ von Samsung ist zum Beispiel mit 1,2 Millionen Stunden MTBF bezeichnet. Ein Vergleich zwischen zwei Festplatten könnte reichlich schwierig werden, denn 600.000 Stunden sind immerhin 68 Jahre dauerbetrieb (Bis dahin gibt es schon SSDs mit mindestens 1PB für 100€)


----------



## the_judges (15. März 2012)

L.B. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hängt die Lebenssdauer der Festplatte auch nur vom Hersteller und dem Modell ab. Die HE103UJ von Samsung ist zum Beispiel mit 1,2 Millionen Stunden MTBF bezeichnet. Ein Vergleich zwischen zwei Festplatten könnte reichlich schwierig werden, denn 600.000 Stunden sind immerhin 68 Jahre dauerbetrieb (Bis dahin gibt es schon SSDs mit mindestens 1PB für 100€)



dann gibts aber auch kein € mehr  bestimmt nur noch Credits, oder Geldeinheiten )


----------

